# Peanut left me on...



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Feb. 07, 2008, so hard to believe it's been two month, she is still here with me a lot of times. I call her name to come to eat, or come inside. I'm feeling a lot better, but still tear up when I or the kids call her. BTW, DH is the one that's really heartbroken, she was his heart dog, no other dog can ever replace her. RIP my sweet little Girl.

Here she is at 3 month and almost 1 year old.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

The pictures are precious as are the memories. I don't understand why such glorious animals have such short lives. I know it won't get easier with time, just different. I wish you peace.

dg


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I feel your pain Heidi. She is such a cute and happy go lucky girl. I'm very sorry you went through a tough time. No dog, or human, ever needs to go through this.

I'm glad you guys are coping, as this is no easy task. Be strong...I'm sure she is looking down on you, and wagging her tail.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> I feel your pain Heidi. She is such a cute and happy go lucky girl. I'm very sorry you went through a tough time. No dog, or human, ever needs to go through this.
> 
> I'm glad you guys are coping, as this is no easy task. Be strong...I'm sure she is looking down on you, and wagging her tail.


Thank you, yes we're coping. These anniversary dates are the worst.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, anniversary days can make everything come rushing back. Be sure to spend as much of that energy as possible remembering the good times... she loves you dearly and knows how lucky she was to have your family in her life. She brought Sadie to you, not to replace her, but to give you an outlet for all that extra love... and she will continue to help you through this very difficult time. We're all here for you too. I wish you and your family all the best.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know how hard it is on important dates but remember all the good times and it will help the pain lessen alittle each time. She is always with you and it will get better. My heart and prayers are with you.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh Heidi.....you and your family will be in my thoughts....she was a beautiful sweet girl. Knowing you will see her again is comforting, but it's still hard..and you'd rather have her healthy and here with you all again...take care  {{{HUGGS}}}


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Beautiful memories, pain still so fresh, Peanut will be watching over you. We all understand how much she was loved and why it is so hard.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Best wishes


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember when you brought her home...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

she was an adorable puppy and a beautiful "big" girl. I know how much she is missed. I hope each new milestone gets a little easier for you.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

You were a great mom to Peanut. I can understand how it hurts sooo bad You have wonderful photos to remember her precious time on earth.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Heidi, you & DH will be in my thoughts. Sweet Peanut ..... run free at the bridge. Your forum family misses you too.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all, she was a special girl and is now running free of pain with all the other's and her sis Spice.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Sending our hugs to you


----------

